# PLEASE HELP UNIQUE !!



## bubbles78 (Feb 1, 2005)

I am searching for information on an old coke bottle ( historical and approximate value ). I appologize my photos are not the best. The bottle is light green in color with a very unique shape. On the top of the bottle there are raised stars embedded in the glass that encircle the neck of the bottle. On the bottom of the bottle reads coca-cola bottling co. Nebraska City, Nebraska. This is the only wording that appears on the bottle. Any information available would be truly appreciated. Thank you for your time!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[8|]






 Picture cropped - please see *Help - Using the Forum* ---> Uploading a Picture  - Admin


----------



## Pontiled (Feb 1, 2005)

I don't know if this helps much, but during the late 1950's my father had a Coca Cola machine that sold Cokes and the bottle like yours. They were called _*Crass*_ soda bottles and were Coke's effort to sell other flavored bottles.


----------



## digdug (Feb 1, 2005)

It looks like a "Flavor" bottle, or possibly a Soda Water bottle. Coca Cola bottling plants also produced different flavor drinks (like today). Lemon Lime, Root Beer, etc.  Also, they sold soda water to bars and restaurants, etc.  Although Soda Water bottles usually are marked with the words 'Soda Water'.  Just from looking at it I would say from early 1900's to 1920's.  There are some numbers on the side I could see in photo. But, can't make them out. Post all the numbers and letters on side and I might be able to tell exact year.  Value-well hard to determine, but similar bottles sell for $5 to $20. It depends on rarity (How many made & for how long) and if the City listed on it is hard to find bottles from there.  Hope this helped some!


----------



## Maine Digger (Feb 1, 2005)

Hi Julie! Allow me to be the first to welcome you to the best bottle site on the face of the earth![] That's probably going to get me som flak from the members who have their own sites.[8D] Anyway, I believe your coke bottle is referred to as a 'Star Coke". My understanding is that coke bottled flavored drinks at some of their plants and distributed them in these type of bottles.  Check the posts history in the users menu on the Forum home page with the search feature, I'm pretty sure we had a discussion about bottles like yours.


----------



## wootten (Feb 1, 2005)

you may want to ask Mike Russell if it is in his book that he wrote-I agree to look thru old threads-any ideas how we should get these old threads back and running?  Should we start over? wendy


----------



## bubbles78 (Feb 1, 2005)

Who's Mike Russell ???[&:]


----------



## Pontiled (Feb 1, 2005)

Hi Julie,

 I'm Mike Russell, see the first post answering this.

 No, they're far too new for my book, sorry!


----------



## wootten (Feb 2, 2005)

Julie-glad you are here-I just float-(hahah) I was hoping our digs were so $$$$$ worthy-but my bottles are beautiful and any help that I can give others helps me too-Mike Russell and others here know there stuff and they too are looking for $$-buttttttt-they help everyone when they can-they look stuff up-they research and advise -wow-hope this helps -wendy


----------



## BARQS19 (Feb 3, 2005)

Hi this is a very common bottle, most say soda water on them, if not then it was a flavor bottle, held orange, grape, etc. etc.  Most of these bottles have a 1923? Pat. date on them. Worth couple of bucks. The only bottles like yours that are sought after are the ones with designs on them. I've seen some with foxes. I have one from Mississippi with a Magnolia on all four sides.  I've had one from Bogalusa, LA with a indian on it.  
 Robert
 barqs19


----------



## kastoo (Feb 4, 2005)

I've seen these bottles get up to 20 bucks though at Ebay.....I'd like to find one with animals andd stuff on it.


----------



## medbottle (Feb 4, 2005)

Greetings all.  Just a note about these "other flavor" cokes.  I believe that whenever "Coca-Cola" is written in script, that's just what it held...Coke.  Block letters indicate something other than Coke, like soda water or grape, etc.


----------



## digdeeper74 (Feb 5, 2005)

I have one like that, only different.  Mine says Soda Water property of Coca Cola bottling company on the shoulder, and Iowa on the bottom.  Will post pic if you'd like.


----------



## bubbles78 (Feb 10, 2005)

[8|]This message is for digdug who said he would help me alittle more with my bottle.Sorry it took so long to get back to you but the bottle actually belongs to someone else.I see no numbers or letters toward the top,around the bottom rim is CAP 7 1/2 FL.OZS and G7067.The bottom reads prop.of coca-cola bott.co. on the top in the middle there is 9 symbol (like an oval with a side ways triangle through it and something in the center of that) 48 and a 1 below the symbol.Below that reads Nebraska City, Nebraska. Thanks for your help!


----------



## digdug (Feb 10, 2005)

The 48 shows it was made in 1948.  With the condition of the bottle from the photo I would guess worth maybe around $5 to $10.  These bottles were fairly common, made for many years, from 1920's and up into the early 1960's.  Condition and the City it is from plays a big part on value on these bottles. Hope that helped some!


----------



## bubbles78 (Feb 10, 2005)

[&:] dig dug I tried to get you acouple more pictures here of the bottom and the stars. I really haven't been to happy with my information up to now. It's been more comparing it to something similar than what it is! Thanks again for your help!!!!







 Picture reduced in size - please see *Help - Using the Forum* ---> Uploading a Picture  - Admin


----------



## bubbles78 (Feb 10, 2005)

Sorry the other picture did'nt go threw.


----------



## bubbles78 (Feb 10, 2005)

[] digdeeper74 Please do post picture I'd like to see it!!!!!!


----------



## digdug (Feb 10, 2005)

The mark on the bottom (showing a diamond/oval) is the Owens Glass manufacturing Company mark.  I've got a few of these Star bottles from Atlanta, Ga. I always pick them up when I see them. Just like them.


----------



## bubbles78 (Feb 10, 2005)

[:-] dig dug if you have any pictures of your bottles available I'd love to see them!


----------



## digdug (Feb 10, 2005)

I will have to try to take some photos this weekend and post them. Look very similar to your bottle.


----------

